# The weeds and grass keeps coming back.



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

They just keep coming back.
pics 1 &4 corn
pic 2 soybeans
pic 3 field peas


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That looks like my place. I really need to get out there and so something about it but it's so bloody awful out there.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

It's old pasture grass that keeps creeping back.The whole area was sprayed dead 9 weeks ago.The pasture grass is established from 50 years ago.It will probably take a couple of seasons to get rid of it.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I need to guy with the rabbits to cut it down.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I probably know a few people right now that would give big money to have anything green in their fields and yards.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Y'all have a drought?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No. I went through a drought a few years back when we still lived in TN. I saw an aerial view of our property and couldn't figure out why it looked so odd, all the grass was dead.

Our pond before and after the drought. It was spring fed so it had quite a dramatic affect on it. Hurricane Rita hit us and refilled it for a while.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Looks like what we were trying to purposely plant for the chickens.... When we moved in here it was BARE. Now we have weeds I am thrilled! The chickens are eating very little commercial feed because of it. They're 5 and 6 months old right now, 100ish of them, eating a quarter of a bag of feed a day which is left out for them to feed at will. I decided to dry some weeds too for winter usage, as well as raise meal worms for the bug part of the equation. Yup.... I wouldn't knock the weeds.... 

And eesh, that drought looks bad. Turned your pond into a golf course!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And that was the only green to be seen, the weeds in the foreground.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I'm not worried about the grass in back other than it gets expensive mowing it.It's the weeds and grass that keeps growing back in the vegetable and crop plots that will effect the overall yield.


----------

